# Pre-test drugs



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

No, I'm not talking about the yucky stuff you drink the day before, but the sedative and pain-killer you get with the procedure. For those of you who have been through this IBS initiation ritual







-- What did they give you exactly?Frankly, my reason for avoiding this test is those drugs. I have bad reactions to many of them. For example, versed, which I've seen mentioned as a commonly used sedative, is in the same family as valium. For me, valium doesn't cause happy relaxation, it causes rictus. I guess in addition to being a "picky eater," I'm a picky med-taker.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2001)

I just had the " proceedure " done a few weeksago . The nurses gave me an I.V. through thevein in my arm but I could have had it throughmy hand . ( I prefer the arm ) . They said thatthey were giving me valium and demerol as painkillers but they didn't work for me like theywork for most people .OUCHHHHHHHH ......Hope you let the doc. , nurses and anyone elsewho will listen ahead of time that you haveside-effects with these meds so use somethingelse . I would hate for you to go through anysense of uncomfortability during the proceedure .


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I was given a Diprovin drip, which knocks you out quickly and also wakes you up quickly. I had no after or side effects. When the colonoscopy was over I was essentially awake and felt fine. I had no memory or dreams during the time I was out. One minute I was out and the next thing I knew I was awake. I have always reacted badly when I awoke after being given Anesthesia during a regular operation.Diprovin is newer drug and administered by an Anesthesiologist who stays with you. They had my heart monitored and I was given what I think was Oxygen. It seemed that many people hooked me up to many things.From reading about Diprovin on the Internet the only minor concern was with rare breathing problems. It is used for many different procedures. It also has no preservative in it so has to be handled carefully. I spoke to the Anesthesiologist and he asked me questions and for the medication I take. I spoke to the Anesthesiologist Department before the colonoscopy to find out about what the Doctor needed to ask me before the procedure. I was allowed to take .5 mg of Xanax three hours before the procedure. Actually I was told I could take it an hour before Diprovin.A few People have posted on being given Diprovin and all reported positive results with no grogginess afterwards.Hope this is available to you and it works well!


----------

